# Brown Rice VS Whole Wheat Pasta



## TrojanMan60563 (Oct 10, 2007)

What do you prefer, and why?

Is one actually better for you?


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 10, 2007)

I would chose Brown rice over whole wheat pasta any day.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Oct 10, 2007)

I should probably add that I love making fresh marinara sauce and that is why I eat the pasta.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 10, 2007)

Problem with Pasta is it is hard to control the portion size.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 10, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> I would chose Brown rice over whole wheat pasta any day.


Same here!


----------



## vortrit (Oct 10, 2007)

That's a no brainer. Brown rice.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 10, 2007)

They do make brown rice pasta too


----------



## Big Donkey (Oct 10, 2007)

I like whole wheat pasta, but brown rice is the best for your carbs. That and oatmeal.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 10, 2007)

Big Donkey said:


> I like whole wheat pasta, but brown rice is the best for your carbs. That and oatmeal.



Yeah, I do oatmeal for simplicity.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 10, 2007)

im so fucking sick of brown rice, i stick with sweet pots or yams now


----------



## jhawkin1 (Oct 10, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Yeah, I do oatmeal for simplicity.



Oatmeal rocks, more flavor!


----------



## Delusional (Oct 10, 2007)

yea i buy these sweet potatoes that you just heat up in the microwave for 5 minutes. i love them, an hour after my pwo shake i always eat one sweet potatoe and then have a little somethin else


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Oct 10, 2007)

I have been weighing out my pasta before cooking to make sure I am not over eating...cause lord knows that is easy to do with pasta!....I buy everything in huge quantity and have a little of each left, but plan to switch to one or the other for the sake of having less shyt in the house....maybe I can try eating my rice with sause on it?


----------



## P-funk (Oct 11, 2007)

if you are controlling your protion size with the pasta then you should be just fine.

i can't eat it because i can easily take down a pound of pasta.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 11, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Problem with Pasta is it is hard to control the portion size.



Ya know what, I never noticed that, but youre right.  When i cook some sort of italian meal (common with me) and theres pasta involved (almost always), I think that I might not be making enough pasta!

Speaking of which, my mother taught me how to cook REAL spaghetti sauce and meatballs.  Not rocket science, but with a college budget and lifestyle, I know that those kind of left overs can feed me for a week!  However, regardless on how much I plee, my mother always makes the meatballs/meat sauce with regular beef or chuck, never using lean or extra lean beef.

I wanted to make my own pasta WITH extra lean beef...possibly with SOME chuck in there to give back some fat, but has anyone tried this?  Is it really needed to add some regular ol' beef?  Im guessing it will taste fine, extra lean still has some fat in it...


----------



## captaincaberman (Oct 11, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Problem with Pasta is it is hard to control the portion size.



I agree 100%, but it seems easier with the regular pasta noodles versus something like wheat penne noodles.


----------



## Uthinkso (Oct 11, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Ya know what, I never noticed that, but youre right.  When i cook some sort of italian meal (common with me) and theres pasta involved (almost always), I think that I might not be making enough pasta!
> 
> Speaking of which, my mother taught me how to cook REAL spaghetti sauce and meatballs.  Not rocket science, but with a college budget and lifestyle, I know that those kind of left overs can feed me for a week!  However, regardless on how much I plee, my mother always makes the meatballs/meat sauce with regular beef or chuck, never using lean or extra lean beef.
> 
> I wanted to make my own pasta WITH extra lean beef...possibly with SOME chuck in there to give back some fat, but has anyone tried this?  Is it really needed to add some regular ol' beef?  Im guessing it will taste fine, extra lean still has some fat in it...





I got 97% fat free Ground Turkey and put it into my sauce and it was great. Had a different taste but still very good.

These aren't as bad as they sound Spaghetti Brown Rice Pasta | Products | Lundberg Family Farms


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 11, 2007)

I dont know if I am that desperate yet.  Certain dinners just should be fucked around with much.

Possibly a mix of beef and turkey?  I do that with burgers now.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Oct 11, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> I dont know if I am that desperate yet.  Certain dinners just should be fucked around with much.
> 
> Possibly a mix of beef and turkey?  I do that with burgers now.



Mixing meat like that isn't good because they do not cook at same rate.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 11, 2007)

Good point.

But has anyone tried cooking meat sauce/meat balls with extra lean beef?


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Oct 11, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Good point.
> 
> But has anyone tried cooking meat sauce/meat balls with extra lean beef?



use 95/5 beef and pan cook the outside...then put it in your marinara sauce on low heat to cook for a couple hours...that will make them nice tender and juicy.


----------



## Pound for Pound (Oct 13, 2007)

I like both although chicken and rice is my staple dinner in college.

But, I do love some whole wheat angle hair pasta loaded up with EV Olive Oil, some salt, a bunch of parm and romano cheese topped with grilled chicken. Simple, fast and tasty!


----------



## Witchblade (Oct 13, 2007)

Why hasn't whole grain pasta come up yet? Grains > wheats.


----------



## Pound for Pound (Oct 13, 2007)

I always go for the whole grain but sometimes I slip and just call it whole wheat, like above...

Whole grain is clearly superior. Something can say whole wheat but still be refined, aka, stripped of nutrients.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 13, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Why hasn't whole grain pasta come up yet? Grains > wheats.


Whole grain pasta is good too.  I do prefer the brown rice pasta over it as well though.


----------



## danzik17 (Oct 13, 2007)

Pasta is always considered a cheat for me, I love it so goddamn much that I have trouble controlling the portions like a lot of people here.  My solution is just don't eat it except for a cheat.

I can easily down more than half a box of spaghetti, and that's not including the inevitable garlic bread/breadsticks.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 13, 2007)

i like brown rice plain but dress it up just like you would any pasta dish and it's a very good substitute.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 16, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Whole grain pasta is good too.  I do prefer the brown rice pasta over it as well though.



Brown Rice Pasta is great. I just got some. I wish I had a recipe for a healthy sauce to use though.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Oct 17, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Brown Rice Pasta is great. I just got some. I wish I had a recipe for a healthy sauce to use though.



Just make your own....roma tomato, garlic, olive oil, and seasonings is a simple way to go...just dice the tomato and garlic....throw it in a pot with a little oil and seasonings...simmer low heat until it cooks down and the tomato gets soft....and done. You can leave out the salt with your own sauce too.


----------



## Delusional (Oct 17, 2007)

ive never messed with pasta, dont want to for some reason. i just get brown rice, but i must suck at making it because it always tastes so plain and dull..then again, that could just be how its supposed to taste.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Oct 17, 2007)

Delusional said:


> ive never messed with pasta, dont want to for some reason. i just get brown rice, but i must suck at making it because it always tastes so plain and dull..then again, that could just be how its supposed to taste.



Yeah brown rice without ass loads of sodium based seasonings does taste bland....I find a little olive oil on the rice helps it go down...and changes the texture a little so its easier to choke down....it just slides down..hahaha


----------



## Delusional (Oct 17, 2007)

ill definitely have to give that a try


----------



## vortrit (Oct 17, 2007)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> Just make your own....roma tomato, garlic, olive oil, and seasonings is a simple way to go...just dice the tomato and garlic....throw it in a pot with a little oil and seasonings...simmer low heat until it cooks down and the tomato gets soft....and done. You can leave out the salt with your own sauce too.



Sounds good. Maybe I can throw in a few black olives too. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Oct 17, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Sounds good. Maybe I can throw in a few black olives too. Thanks for the tip.



I love black olives too, my advice is get the fresh ones....not canned. They are very high in sodium from a can. I add all sort of things now and then...peppers and onions....and loads of chopped garlic is a must.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 17, 2007)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> I love black olives too, my advice is get the fresh ones....not canned. They are very high in sodium from a can. I add all sort of things now and then...peppers and onions....and loads of chopped garlic is a must.



I don't eat anything out of a can. If I do it's VERY rare. Mmmmmm.... Garlic!!!


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 18, 2007)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> use 95/5 beef and pan cook the outside...then put it in your marinara sauce on low heat to cook for a couple hours...that will make them nice tender and juicy.



95/5...I wonder which one that is...   

But yes I sautee my balls before I dip them.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Oct 18, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> 95/5...I wonder which one that is...
> 
> But yes I sautee my balls before I dip them.



I think that is lean ground serloin or chuck...either way its not going to be as tender or flavorful as 80/20...you can make up for some of that with slow cooking and fresh herbs and seasonings....garlic (yum)

I am trying to budget to get a decent meat grinder so I can make ground chicken....start using that for burgers and meatballs.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 19, 2007)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> I love black olives too, my advice is get the fresh ones....not canned. They are very high in sodium from a can. I add all sort of things now and then...peppers and onions....and loads of chopped garlic is a must.



But actually I think canned black olives are fairly low in sodium.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Oct 19, 2007)

vortrit said:


> But actually I think canned black olives are fairly low in sodium.



maybe compared to a can of soup....its a lot....especially if you are like me and would eat the whole can


----------



## vortrit (Oct 19, 2007)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> maybe compared to a can of soup....its a lot....especially if you are like me and would eat the whole can



A small can has 250 mg of sodium. That's the same as a can of tuna. I use half a can so that's 125 mg.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Oct 19, 2007)

vortrit said:


> A small can has 250 mg of sodium. That's the same as a can of tuna. I use half a can so that's 125 mg.



That is the sliced ones right? I typically get the full sized can of whole black olives...I always rinse my canned stuff real good with hopes of getting rid of as much sodium as possible. I don't eat much from cans, but I am anal about rinsing the stuff....I thinkn the juices is where most of that sodium comes from. So I drain and rinse good.


----------



## goob (Oct 20, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> 95/5
> But yes I sautee my balls before I dip them.


 
Sounds painful...


----------



## vortrit (Oct 20, 2007)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> That is the sliced ones right? I typically get the full sized can of whole black olives...I always rinse my canned stuff real good with hopes of getting rid of as much sodium as possible. I don't eat much from cans, but I am anal about rinsing the stuff....I thinkn the juices is where most of that sodium comes from. So I drain and rinse good.



Yeah, I always get the sliced ones, but I actually don't eat them too often. I think other than that the only thing I do eat from a can is tuna, and like you I rinse and drain, rinse and drain. That was my thinking too. That a lot of the sodium would be in the juice in the can.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 20, 2007)

goob said:


> Sounds painful...



lawl.  

Your hilarious Goob!


----------



## fufu (Oct 20, 2007)

I like to stick to brown rice when I cut. It fills me up more and is less calorie dense. I like the whole grain pasta for maintaining or putting on weight, I can eat alot of it.

tuna fish w/ canola mayo on warm whole grain spaghetti hair is awesome and is well rounded with nutrients.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 20, 2007)

fufu said:


> I like to stick to brown rice when I cut. It fills me up more and is less calorie dense. I like the whole grain pasta for maintaining or putting on weight, I can eat alot of it.
> 
> tuna fish w/ canola mayo on warm whole grain spaghetti hair is awesome and is well rounded with nutrients.


That's why I choose oat bran over any other carb when cutting.  Nothing fills you up like a bowl of oatbran.  You get so much for such little calories.  1/2 cup dry makes a freaking ton of hot cereal.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 21, 2007)

Jodi said:


> That's why I choose oat bran over any other carb when cutting.  Nothing fills you up like a bowl of oatbran.  You get so much for such little calories.  1/2 cup dry makes a freaking ton of hot cereal.



I can't stand oat bran by itself. I have to mix it with oats.


----------

